# Adding Floating additive to Plastisol for Buckeye Lake/ Airbrushing Soft Plastics



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

So I've just started shooting my own baits (Which evidently work as I caught a 21" F/o eye on sunday), in the short amount of time ive been fishing them at Buckeye (which i got the mold mainly for) I noticed they sink really fast. Do any of you guys that make your own soft plastics use the floating additive to give it a slower sink rate? Also how much does the floating additive affect consistency/action?

In addition, I talked to my pal who airbrushes cranks for me and he said he had issues airbrushing soft baits, I know people do it and was wondering how as I would like to get into that as well any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are some of the colors I've done thus far





















I like the way he smashed it from the side... And those are 3.75 inch baits for scale.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They look really good and obviously the fish agree. It is rewarding to get them on something you make yourself. Congrats! Now you need to get started pouring your own jig heads and you can pour a lighter weight head with oversize hook and not have to worry about adjusting the plastic mix. 

I fish more 5" Kalins twist tail grubs for walleye than swimbaits and have switched to rigging them with a 1/16 tube insert head and an oversize hook instead of a traditional round head. The Arkie tube insert heads like this........










.......is what i have been using most. You can still cast them pretty easily because of the weight and bulk of the plastic, but they sink fairly slow. Only down fall to the tube insert head is the longer hook leg to the eye that will catch weeds a little more easily.


----------

